# I think I may want a Monopod - But WAIT!!



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 24, 2013)

Soliciting feedback from monopod users out there. Oh and Neuro, don't be bashful. ;D

A couple of recent events has gotten me thinking about a monopod purchase.

The first event involved a recent trip to Cancun Mexico -- Oh how I wish I had a tripod/monopod with me.
But I for me was quite a bit of stuff to carry on a vacation trip, e.g. 1 checked bag, laptop, camera bag.
The camera bag and laptop joined me onboard. 

If I had a monopod with a max length less than 22 or so," I may have been able to stow it with the checked bag which in the past was my carry-on luggage. At the resort I was staying, ran into an Asian guy in the lobby with a tripod - I Looked at him and pointed at his tripod and we both started laughing cause he knew ...

The second event occurred about 2 wks after the Mexico trip at a wildlife refuge in Northern California. Sandhill cranes and other migratory birds are beginning to show up (Pacific Flyway) at various wildlife and bird sanctuaries and refuges around the Sacramento Region. My nephew and I decided to do some recon last Sunday at one of these wildlife refuges and sure enough we witnessed thousands of Sandhill cranes.

At one location, a guy joined us by a tree we were using as a blind carrying a Nikon/Nikon 500 mm on a monopod. 

Monopod! And that's when the light bulb came on. Why hadn't I considered that before ??? 

Anyway, anyone familiar with or own a RRS Monopod and head package?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

A good alternative is a flat tripod, extremely portable, and stable enough for most travel situations. I'm looking at a Benro C1190T myself, when I was at the store it just felt so light and seems like it will pack easily. Unfortunately I was making a more important purchase at the time and came up short, I'm definitely going to buy one when I return. I already have a monopod, and it even has legs. I don't like it because it isn't versatile or stable enough for me for trips, it's also too long to fit in my backpack where the flat tripod looks like it might.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I think it really depends on your needs - monopods are best for lenses with tripod collars and are amazing for heavy lenses with IS - like the 400 - 800mm lenses. They aren't as great for landscape shots, but are still better than bare hands, but are worlds away from having a tripod. Based on your gear and what you're saying, you might be better off with a compact tripod. I'd recommend renting a monopod from lensrentals or someone and giving it a try before spending a big chunk of cash on one.


----------



## DennyF (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I have both. When I need to move around, I prefer a monopod. When shooting landscapes or portraits, I use a tripod. There are so many choices it's difficult to recommend a particular one, given the subjectivity involved. I happen to like stable, lightweight supports that extend to eye-level without stooping, and fit inside a roller bag. My monopod is an Induro CM24 and my tripod is a Benro 2190T Travel Flat Tripod.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I have a hiking pole where I thread off the wooden top and it becomes a monopod... it's an alternative when your knees are getting old and the terrain is not flat...


----------



## lion rock (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

Think of a tripod that can be changed to a monopod. I use a 2.5 pound Benro (C0691T Travel Angel Transfunctional Tripod) carbon fiber tripod I can unscrew one of the legs to make a monopod. Light enough to carry around.


----------



## SwampYankee (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

The Canon mono pod is just fine and cost about $35 dollars. You can pay a ton more but why? It's a glorified stick. I know someone that bought a really good one and uses it as a hiking stick, so thats one reason. Single best use of a monopod? The 100L 2.8 macro leaning over a flow taking bug pictures at 1:1. Can't do it hand held, tripod won't get 1:1 with out too much fuss. monopod=perfect


----------



## Zen (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I have the RRS carbon fiber monopod and their standard head. It's terrific! Light, easy to extend and retract, and the head's swivel mechanism, NOT a ball, works flawlessly. The rig holds my 5d3 with 70-200 2.8L and RRS plate easily.

Use of a monopod requires a bit of practice. It "plants" one point solidly on the ground, but can still wobble, so you have to be careful and aware. It's better if you can brace it against a second solid point.

Expensive compared to others but well worth the extra cost.

Good luck.

Zen


----------



## brad-man (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



lilmsmaggie said:


> Soliciting feedback from monopod users out there. Oh and Neuro, don't be bashful. ;D
> 
> A couple of recent events has gotten me thinking about a monopod purchase.
> 
> ...



You didn't mention what you intend to put on it, but this is a very easy to carry, medium duty pod that will handle a 300 f/2.8 with no problem:

http://www.amazon.com/SIRUI-P-326-Section-Carbon-Monopod/dp/B004QC6VAG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382645392&sr=8-1&keywords=sirui+monopod


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I prefer monopods over tripods if i can help it... We have the 682B manfrotto monopod... it has 3 legs that can pop out if I need them, if I dont, they fold up neatly inside the monopod... so if i'm indoors shooting video, it works nicely, if I'm out and about, it is still good... It will not be very reliable outside with wind and a camera mounted on it without you holding it, so it will not totally replace a tripod, but for 90% of the time, if i can help it, it will get the nod over a tripod.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



lilmsmaggie said:


> Soliciting feedback from monopod users out there. Oh and Neuro, don't be bashful. ;D
> ...
> 
> Anyway, anyone familiar with or own a RRS Monopod and head package?



Lol. Yes, I have the RRS MC-34 with the MH-02 Pro head. Great setup, I use it mostly with my 600 II. The difference between the -01 and -02 heads is the latter lets you rotate the clamp 90° to use with a body plate (non-collared lens). One point - the combo is ~25" long. 

For your uses, I'd recommend a small but high quality tripod. I have the RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR, it's great for travel. With the combo inside the RRS quiver bag, it fits inside my Storm im2500 carryon hard case. The setup easily holds my 1D X and a white zoom (it actually holds my 600 II, but I have the TVC-33 and gimbal head for that). I prefer the tripod because it gives me the flexibility to do long exposures (night or day with a 10-stop ND). For just wildlife, a monopod would be fine, but you might need a shorter one.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

Monopod and tripod are very useful for different situations. If I don't need to move around and the object is in a predictable area, I prefer tripod. Otherwise, I like monopod. I don't like most heads for monopod because I like to be very flexible for different angles. Thus, I mod my monopod with magnetic head.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I have the Gitzo GM5561T monopod, with the RRS MH-02 Pro head, which I am very happy with, for a compact and low weight highly functional packages. A side kick head would be more functional, but I find it too big and neither bird nor fish. I use a tripod with a Wimberley Gimbal II when I need more than the monopod provides. But (as I usually do) I agree with what Neuro says in his post.


----------



## pwp (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I use monopods almost daily. I have a couple of large size Manfrotto monopods, a 3 section plus a 4 section.

My tips would be: 
1. Make sure it's tall enough for you to stand at full height. Bending over for extended periods is a creative no-no.
2. Get a monopod head with extra plates. I use Manfrotto but there are plenty of others. These are vital.
3. Get one with 4 sections so it's nice and short when folded down.
4. I don't have carbon-fibre, but if you're walking a lot, any weight saved is nice.
5. Remember it makes an attractive mugger deterrent while walking back to your car late at night. Carry it.

-pw


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

Well, since I'm think that I'll rent a 500 f4 something within the next 6 mos. A monopod would be a nice alternative to my Manfrotto tripod. And since I'll be traveling again next month, a monopod will come handy on my trip home to Chicago. I will investigate travel tripods as well.

The Benro C1190T is no longer available; at least not at B&H. I haven't check any other sources.

A lot of excellent recommendations and things to consider. 

Thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I Have a Gitzo tripod and monopod. Both have there use. Do not make a compromise of a short monopod and also go for a small ball head. The long monopod will help if you keep it at an angle (making a tripod with your legs as the other 2 legs). In that situation a ball head is great, a tilt only head will not allow you complete freedom. Search the web for guides about monopod positioning. See:
http://www.nikonians.org/monopods/what_monopod_3.html
I'm using the Markins Q3 ball head. A small head is enough as it doesn't carry the full wight of the equipment.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I like my Benro C48F, with the flip locks. It's rated for like 50 pounds. I wouldn't hesitate to put the Sigma 200-500 f/2.8 on it! The older Canon 500 f/4 is the heaviest lens I've put on it so far. There was no flexing, no wobbling, it was perfect...child's play for it. If you can't buy this particular Benro anymore (not sure), I would be happy to trade someone even for it, for a Porsche.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I didn't want a monopod until I saw a guy put a Leica on one and then hold it high above the crowd to get a unique view.


Then I wanted one.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

Fortunate enough to have gone out shooting with an excellent bird photographer, and he does great with his monopod with his 7D and 500mm.

However, I also see that he can't put his rig down without detaching the monopod, so, unless he does separate the camera from the monopod, he can't have his hands free without either a heavy load around his neck and shoulders or asking me to hold the rig upright while he goes into his bag. He does just fine on his own, but the experience makes me think I'd rather carry a couple extra pounds and have the tripod.

Anybody using monopods at weddings or similar events?


----------



## pwp (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



eli452 said:


> ... and also go for a small ball head. The long monopod will help if you keep it at an angle (making a tripod with your legs as the other 2 legs). In that situation a ball head is great, a tilt only head will not allow you complete freedom.


Ball heads on monopods particularly with heavy lenses can be an accident waiting to happen and require experienced, sober hands. An unexpected or uncontrolled "slump" may result in equipment damage or worse....crushed fingers. The purpose-built tilt only monopod heads have evolved this way for good reason. When the opposite rotation/movement is needed, use the rotation on the lens collar. 

-pw


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



lilmsmaggie said:


> Anyway, anyone familiar with or own a RRS Monopod and head package?



I have the RRS monopod setup, probably the same one Neuro has.

It is very nice.

Well made and easy to adjust. The ease of adjustment is very important.

It is easy to adjust the leg sections (and once adjusted, they stay) and it is easy to dial in some friction on the head, or lock it down.

I bought a monopod first and use it a lot. Haven't really messed with the tripod much yet.

In this instance, I think the RRS product is worth it.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



pwp said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > ... and also go for a small ball head. The long monopod will help if you keep it at an angle (making a tripod with your legs as the other 2 legs). In that situation a ball head is great, a tilt only head will not allow you complete freedom.
> ...



True, but loosening the rotation collar on the lens is also prone to accidents...
For a real heavy white lens use a bigger head...
I also use the Wimberley Arca Sidekick which Converts the Ball Head to Gimbal Head.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



eli452 said:


> ...loosening the rotation collar on the lens is also prone to accidents...



How? Accidentally taking a picture where the horizon isn't perfectly level?  It's not like the lens will slide out of the collar (at least, not with my lenses)...


----------



## eli452 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



eli452 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > eli452 said:
> ...



Also use a good ball head with separate tension adjustment knob and tight it enough so the camera and lens will not move and crush your fingers.
It works for me, but then my heaviest lens is about 1kg.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



neuroanatomist said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > ...loosening the rotation collar on the lens is also prone to accidents...
> ...



Well, holding the monopod with camera and lens with one hand and somewhat unscrewing the collar that actually hold the lens and camera with the other, without any hand holding the loosened camera & lens is a no no in my book. Not to mention the time it takes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



eli452 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > eli452 said:
> ...



I still don't understand. When you loosen the lens collar, the only thing the lens/camera combo can do is roll (i.e., rotate freely around the axis of the lens barrel). Tripod collars are designed so that they don't just open up when loosened. On lenses with collars that actually open, you have to pull the knob out after fully unscrewing the knob, and you only need to loosen that knob slightly to rotate the lens in the collar. Note that only relatively small lenses have collars that open - the 70-200/4's, 200/2.8, 100L, MP-E 65, 70-300L, 100-400L, and most of those collars aren't even included with the lens. For many other lenses (e.g. 70-200/2.8s, 180L, 300/4L IS, etc.), the collar can only be removed over the mount end of the lens, i.e. you need to separate the body from the lens to remove it. For the supertele lenses, the collar is integrated into the lens barrel and cannot be removed at all. 

So...can you explain exactly why loosening the lens collar is a no-no in your book, when there no chance at all of the lens coming out of the collar for larger lenses, and virtually no chance of the lens coming out of the collar for the small lenses (where for many of them, with the likely exception of the 100-400L, people are just using the body plate anyway)? 

As for the time it takes, what time? I can leave the lens collar loose the whole time I'm shooting, meaning if I want to change from landscape to portrait orientation, there's nothing to loosen - I just rotate the camera. How is that taking more time than fiddling with a ballhead?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



YuengLinger said:


> Fortunate enough to have gone out shooting with an excellent bird photographer, and he does great with his monopod with his 7D and 500mm.
> 
> However, I also see that he can't put his rig down without detaching the monopod, so, unless he does separate the camera from the monopod, he can't have his hands free without either a heavy load around his neck and shoulders or asking me to hold the rig upright while he goes into his bag.  He does just fine on his own, but the experience makes me think I'd rather carry a couple extra pounds and have the tripod.



Thought about this and Neuro's comment about the RRS TQC-14. 

In terms of height, I'm more of a TVC-33 candidate. 

I attended one of Art Morris' seminars (Gitzo proponent & sells them on his website). He probably doesn't use a monopod but if he did, I'm guessing that there is probably someone in his entourage that acts as photog assistant. Anyway, enough rambling.

What I gleaned from that seminar and attending a couple of bird photography workshops the past year is that you'll most likely have:

1. Camera body/ lens combo mounted on a traditional tripod -- might be a gimbal or comparable setup when you need LONG reach, more stable platform and can take advantage of the gimbals ability to provide fluid pan/tilt movement.

2. 2nd camera body/lens combo e.g. 24-105, 70-200, etc. for closer shots. Most likely camera/ lens are attached to a Black Rapid or CottonCarrier. 


The 1st scenario with a monopod instead of a tripod, together with a 2nd body/lens via shoulder strap/ carrier seems the most challenging situation I see myself encountering if I went that route.

The other option (which I observed recently when I encountered the Nikon shooter with the monopod), is to camp out in an area you know the birds will be, and use a camping chair with the camera/lens monopod combo as your shooting platform. This position is probably advantageous for BIF where you want a low angle of landings and take offs and shots where the subject falls easily within the focal range of your lens.

Me, I want something that is going to be as compact, lightweight and portable as possible. 8)

Thinking about a trip back to Cancun or one to San Miguel de Allende where I have to pack other stuff like clothes ...Lol


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



lilmsmaggie said:


> Me, I want something that is going to as compact, lightweight and portable as possible. 8)
> 
> Thinking about a trip back to Cancun or one to San Miguel de Allende where I have to pack other stuff like clothes ...Lol



The SX50 comes to mind there, if not as the only camera, then as the second camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

For me, the choice of tripod vs. monopod comes down to what I'm shooting. As I stated above, for most lenses the tripod is my preference - a monopod doesn't provide enough stability for truly long exposures, facilitate using a TS lens, etc. For a long lens like the 600 II, the choice comes down to what/how I'll be shooting. If I'll be hiking/walking and stopping frequently to shoot, the monopod is a much better choice. If I'll be staying in one place for some time (eagle's nest, GBH rookery, etc.), then the tripod with gimbal head makes more sense. 

If I really need to pack light and a regular tripod isn't feasible, I'd use a Joby Gorillapod Focus with an RRS BH-30 LR on it. The combo is strong enough for lenses up to a white zoom (70-200/2.8, etc.), stable enough for medium-length exposures (provided you attach it to something stable and use appropriate techniques like MLU and timer/remote release), and pretty darn small/light.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



CarlTN said:


> lilmsmaggie said:
> 
> 
> > Me, I want something that is going to as compact, lightweight and portable as possible. 8)
> ...




Just to clarify, 

I was referring to a tripod or monopod as needing to be compact, lightweight and portable.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



lilmsmaggie said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > lilmsmaggie said:
> ...



Ok well all monopods are lightweight and portable, most of them fairly compact...although depends on just how short it needs to be when collapsed. Mine weighs a pound and can support 50 lbs. As for a_ lightweight_ tripod...those are limited to the amount of weight they can support. My Slik carbon fiber tripod is over 3 pounds and can only support about 15 lbs if I remember right (that's not counting the ball head, which is kind of heavy itself). To do a large supertele justice, along with its gimbal...on a tripod...well that tripod is going to be heavy and pricey, even if it is carbon fiber. The $500 to $800 range and up, I believe.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



CarlTN said:


> As for a_ lightweight_ tripod...those are limited to the amount of weight they can support. My Slik carbon fiber tripod is over 3 pounds and can only support about 15 lbs if I remember right (that's not counting the ball head, which is kind of heavy itself).



My RRS carbon fiber travel tripod weighs 2.7 pounds (3.3 pounds with the ball head). Even though it's spec'd to hold 25 pounds, it can actually hold at least 180 lbs. (i.e., me) suspended underneath the tripod.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



neuroanatomist said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > As for a_ lightweight_ tripod...those are limited to the amount of weight they can support. My Slik carbon fiber tripod is over 3 pounds and can only support about 15 lbs if I remember right (that's not counting the ball head, which is kind of heavy itself).
> ...



Sounds similar to mine. Mine can probably hold that much as well, suspended underneath. It has a hook for hanging a bag of rocks, or in your case, gold nuggets . Have you actually hung that much on yours, or is it just spec'd for that? Certainly the legs are going to flex a lot if you hang a lot of weight under it.

Do you use this tripod with your 600mm, or do you use a larger tripod for it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



CarlTN said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



Yes, I've swung myself underneath it. The spec is 25 lbs - RRS is a bit conservative in their specs. After seeing RRS owner Joe Johnson do it (pictured below), I couldn't resist trying. The legs didn't flex all that much. 







I've put my 600 II on it, but usually I use a TVC-33 with a gimbal head for that lens.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



neuroanatomist said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



My advice is for the lens with add on collar, and for those using non original collars.
Time - It simply takes more time to loose the screw turn the camera and tighten the screw again then adjust the camera position on a good ball head.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



neuroanatomist said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



That's cute...how, you had some kind of swing to sit in?


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I for one, LOVE my monopod, I have no idea how much it should have cost since I purchased it for not much at an estate sale. They are an amazing piece of equipment though.

I hope you get one!

Enjoy,
-Tabor


----------



## WPJ (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



CarlTN said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



hey mate do you have a picture of this setup with you hanging under it? I'd love to see it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



eli452 said:


> My advice is for the lens with add on collar, and for those using non original collars.
> Time - It simply takes more time to loose the screw turn the camera and tighten the screw again then adjust the camera position on a good ball head.



I use OEM collars on all my lenses. There's no need to tighten the knob on the collar, it stays loose enough for the lens to rotate - that's the point, there's no time other than what it takes to turn the camera, and it doesn't get any faster. With a ballhead in a monopod, when you loosen it you have to support the rig in two axes, with a tilt head you only support in one axis. More importantly, with the tilt head the center of mass for the rig is always directly over the support point, whereas with a ballhead if it drops into the notch, the rig is off-balance - that's risking an expensive tumble. I'm glad a ballhead works for you, but I think it's dangerous, and totally unnecessary with a collared lens, since with the safer tilt head you get full three-axis motion and better balance.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



lion rock said:


> Think of a tripod that can be changed to a monopod. I use a 2.5 pound Benro (C0691T Travel Angel Transfunctional Tripod) carbon fiber tripod I can unscrew one of the legs to make a monopod. Light enough to carry around.


+1, except that my Benro is the C2691T. I'm not sure that the difference between the 0691 and the 2691 is.


----------



## TexasBadger (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

You do not have to spend a fortune on a monopod. The one I use the most I bought at Best Buy for less than $50.00. It even came with a carrying case. I do not use a ball head on it as I primarily shoot from the landscape perspective. I keep it in the trunk of my car so that it is always there when I need it. You can always get an expensive one later if the need arises. The reality is that this is one of the few areas where you can save some money. After all it is a stick with a threaded stud on the top.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I've found (after being tipped off by an English car/motorcycle pro photographer) that using a head like the Benro DJ-80 makes the monopod much more versatile, especially when combining it with a Belt pouch.

Attaching the monopod to yourself allows you to pivot around yourself with getting the monopod's pivot point in your way.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

Nice discussion, everyone.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a RRS TQC-14 and BH-30LR. 

When traveling domestically, the staff at RRS say they've had no problems with the TVC-33 as carry-on.

As a compromise (in my head anyway), I sent them a question regarding the BH-40 LR instead of the BH-30.

Not quite as compact as the TQC-14/BH-30LR duo but just a bit more support from the B-head.


But something tells me that I may have buyers remorse :'( if I don't go with the TVC-33/BH-50 pkg. 


Since the plan this year was to acquire a TVC-33/BH-50 to replace my Manfrotto 055XBPRO, its looking more and more like some kinda "pod" will be needed to supplement as a GOTO travel companion.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



lilmsmaggie said:


> I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a RRS TQC-14 and BH-30LR.
> 
> When traveling domestically, the staff at RRS say they've had no problems with the TVC-33 as carry-on.
> 
> ...


I have the BH-55 from RRS and it's awesome! I also have a beat up set of Manfrotto 055XBPRO legs, after shattering not one but two carbon fiber tripods (don't ask). I'm not sure I can be trusted with a set of TVC-33 legs...

If I were you, I'd prioritize by use. If you travel a lot, get a great travel tripod maybe just upgrade your head on your main tripod. If it's the other way around, get the VC-33/BH-55 set and a cheaper set of travel gear.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

I've got a Surui P-326. It's CF and seems strong and it is light. I put a SunwayFoto DDY-58 on top so I can use my lenses on both my tripod with a Surui Head or on the monopod since both are Arca-Swiss compatible. It is pretty easy to switch out this way.

Off to Bosque del Apache this weekend with a rented 300 f/2.8 so I will try this out.

JP


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*



lilmsmaggie said:


> Since the plan this year was to acquire a TVC-33/BH-50 to replace my Manfrotto 055XBPRO, its looking more and more like some kinda "pod" will be needed to supplement as a GOTO travel companion.



That's why I have both the TVC-33 + BH-55 LR (and PG-02 LLR gimbal for my 600 II) for local use, and the TQC-14 + BH-30 LR for air travel or a long hike.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: I think I may want a Monopod*

Just placed an order for the RRS TQC-14 w/ BH-40LR 


Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions!


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr. Brown just delivered my TQC-14 w/ BH-40 LR

This is PERFECT !!! I can't believe how light this package is. Just what I was looking for: compact and lightweight

;D ;D ;D ;D

The Best Halloween TREAT !!


----------

